# Any opinions on S&W m+p Sport?



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

I have always wanted a Ruger Mini -14. I was down at the Fin yesterday and talk with a guy there. He was telling me about S&W Sport. He was saying it was 10x's better. Any thoughts?


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't know anything about the s-w and I know that is what you wanted, but I have owned a mini 14 for about 15 years and it is one of the funnest guns I own to shoot. Be it punching paper, groundhogs or yotes it has never failed.

Jeff


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm with the mini. I have had a bushmaster and like the mini much better. I know s&w and bushmaster aren't the same, but they're all ARs. 

Check out the mini-14 tactical model...it's pretty sweet!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Never cared for the mini, looks good but never found them to be a accurate rifle.
Factory Mini-14 mags are ,very pricey, aftermarket mags are a hit and miss as far as reliability
I would go for a AR over the mini -14 anyday
Just my opinion yours may vary


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Had a mini14 years ago. It was a inaccurate piece of crap. Maybe it was just a bad one, but I sold it quickly.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Had a mini14 years ago. It was a inaccurate piece of crap. Maybe it was just a bad one, but I sold it quickly.


7thcorpsFA,
You're not alone! I've talked with many of previous mini owners and a high percentage have said and/or done the same thing. The money it would take to make a mini as accurate as an AR, a person would be farther ahead to get the AR.

sharon time,
As for the S&W Sport, I have yet to hear any complaints about them. Check out the AR15 forum for more info.
www.ar15.com/forums/board.html?b=3

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The mini is less accurate...and less maintenance... pick your poison.


----------

